# Spliff



## Lomaal (Apr 30, 2002)

Spliff,Hey I just wanted to say thank you (I think on behalf of everyone). Tonight I went into the IBD Message Board and saw that you made a message just to let them know that I had been diagnosed with IBD, and should post some comments if they had any. I thought that was very nice of you, and it really means alot that you are always there for everyone on this message board. It seems like you reply positively to every topic, and I know that has been very reassuring to a lot of newbies on this board. So basically, I just wanted to say thanks for being so caring to everyone! -Lindsey


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

ah, your making me blush.







It ok, i just think that as nobody else answers the posts very often that i would just try to answer them all with as much as i knew.See you all soon!Spliff


----------

